# what's up with hoyt



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

*I was told...*

that supposedly some place or company that makes the cams had a bunch of CNC machines burn up.

That was from the head pro shop dude...no idea who told him.

I thought everything was done in-house except for the anodizing....  

don't matter....guess the 04 I ordered before the 05's came out will be at least 4 months...waited 3 already, what's another month  

and the camo 05 will be at least 3 months, already been 2 months...what's another month


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

The same ole same ole from Hoyt long wait to get your bow. Been that way for awhile would think they would be improving. With the popularity of them. It's not like they're custom made.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

basic rule of target archery................never sell your current bow until new one is in your hands


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

azelkaholic said:


> was wondering why it is so hard to get a new bow from hoyt .ordered all new bows, changed companies sold all of the other bows cuz they said i would get my new bows by the end of january and not they said feb. don't have a bow for vegas now . NOT HAPPY



You must be new to Hoyt.


----------



## Eddie (Jul 22, 2003)

Same thing every year!


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

I got my Hoyt last week. Ordered it the first of December and had it in four weeks and that is for a target color. I actually seem to be ablr to get hoyts faster than some of the other brands I have shot.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

nchunter said:


> I got my Hoyt last week. Ordered it the first of December and had it in four weeks and that is for a target color. I actually seem to be ablr to get hoyts faster than some of the other brands I have shot.


couple questions

1. what color
2. looking to adopt anyone


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

It's black marble. So far I like it. Still waiting on my prostrings and then i will do the fine tuning.


----------



## Shane S.D. (Nov 23, 2004)

I've been waiting 6 weeks, for a recurve riser and limbs. I guess when you think your the best, you don't have to make your customers happy.


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

I have a 2005 Pro tec 50 to 60lbs, 26" draw length, camo for over 5 weeks. I am waiting but it get old after a month for a hunting type bow.

Hot Head


----------



## Jar Licker (Dec 14, 2004)

*Hoyt*

I ordered a rintec for my daughter in Oct. Was told end of Dec. Now maybe end of Jan. Im glad she doesn't know.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Jose Boudreaux said:


> I thought everything was done in-house except for the anodizing....


The one thing Hoyt does do in house is give false ship/delivery dates! Hey they make great bows but when I want something I want it yesterday. How a company can release their 2005 bow line in Oct. of 04 and still struggle for months into 05 to get guys their bows...SAD. I feel for you poor souls, I really do. But hey, like the guys who already have their new Hoyts will tell you, the wait is worth it, yeah right.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

hehehehe..

I keep seeing how this is normal. I never knew...first time ordering Hoyts.

If I want a spot bow for next season I best order it in...urrrrr....heck I might order it next week so I can have it by December


----------



## Shane S.D. (Nov 23, 2004)

This will be my second and last Hoyt


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I am currently making up some strings for a 28" 60# Protec with Spiral cams and Black Marble color. Don't know how early it was ordered, but it is here and seems like a realy nice bow.


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*05 Ultratec*

I ordered a Fusion color Ultratec in early December....have been told I should get it around 28 Jan.... We will see, I am sitting with my eyes, fingers and toes crossed hoping I get it that soon!!


----------



## mike ledbetter (Feb 28, 2004)

*waiting on hoyt*

I have had numerous bows from mathews over the past 10 years, most camo some target. In 2003 I was convinced to order a hoyt protec, flag with 2000 limbs. oh I am left handed. IT TOOK 13 1/2 WEEKS TO ARRIVE! Not saying that hoyt does not make a quality product but that is just not good customer service. Sold that bow that year for 2 reasons the factory string absolutly sucked, and my experiance getting the bow left me with a sour taste. Went back to my mathews and have an apex on order as of 1/7/05. I don't play favorites. if mathews takes 13 1/2 weeks I will let everyone know.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I ordered a Hoyt Sierra Tec with the flag pattern in Jan. of 03. Like Hoyt practices they gave a 5 week delivery date  Now I don't know what the sales dept. at Hoyt smokes but they couldn't deliver a bow in 5 weeks if the fate of the world depended on it. well 3+ months and a handful of false ship dates later still no bow. Dealer called Hoyt, again, and was told they were waiting to dip the flag pattern and that they had no idea when they would have enough orders for flag bows to procede with the dipping process. Obviously there is a certain # of bows needed to do this. Well we cancelled the order and asked if they had a camo one instead they said no. So we said "See Ya"! While reaching for the phone to call Mathews to order her a bow the phone rings. Who you might ask? Hoyt, with a mystery camo SierraTec they found laying around. They overnighted it and it arrived fine, but the experience was enough to steer me away from Hoyt again.


----------



## headhunter1 (Feb 1, 2005)

Jose Boudreaux said:


> that supposedly some place or company that makes the cams had a bunch of CNC machines burn up.
> 
> That was from the head pro shop dude...no idea who told him.
> 
> ...


ordered bows at the ATA show, wont get'em in shop till march


----------

